# Old Cemetery on The Hill



## Franco

My daughter and I created the 'Old Cemetery on The Hill' for our model train layout. It is run down, the mausoleum looks to have been vandalized, some erosion is exposing some secrets and lots of other hidden details. You will notice the open grave. "We need a place for you" said my daughter ...


----------



## highvoltage

Wow, very nice.

"We need a place for you." She has a strange sense of humor, I like it.


----------



## jlc41

Nice work, I will pray for you my friend, lol.


----------



## MtRR75

Nice job -- on both the graveyard and the fence.

P.S. Don't turn your back on your daughter!


----------



## Fire21

The power of the human imagination is astounding! Who ever heard of a cemetery on a model train layout, yet, there it is. Pretty darned amazing! :appl:


----------



## CTValleyRR

Is that the WS set?

I did one behind my church on my old layout. I'll have to dig around and see if I can come up with a picture.


----------



## Franco

Fire21 said:


> The power of the human imagination is astounding! Who ever heard of a cemetery on a model train layout, yet, there it is. Pretty darned amazing! :appl:


I hope not, I really hope not ....


----------



## Franco

CTValleyRR said:


> Is that the WS set?
> 
> I did one behind my church on my old layout. I'll have to dig around and see if I can come up with a picture.




It is parts from a number of sets and some 3D printed items.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Fire21 said:


> The power of the human imagination is astounding! Who ever heard of a cemetery on a model train layout, yet, there it is. Pretty darned amazing! :appl:


We have one on our club layout. I suspect many layouts have churches and associated cemeteries. It's part of life, a part that I hope is far in my future.


----------



## Lemonhawk

A last request to be buried on your Layout!


----------



## Patrick1544

Nice Diorama!


----------



## Big Ed

Nice.:smilie_daumenpos:

How about a black raven sitting on the mausoleum? Or a buzzard?
Cats love to hang out in cemeteries, maybe a black cat?

Cut an arm off a figure and stick it in one of the fresher graves like it is coming out of the ground.

A spot for you! 
Ha Ha Ha, I would sleep with one eye open.


----------



## Tucgary

Franco, you and your daughter have created a great diorama.:appl:
I'm sure it will get lots of attention on your layout. Tucgary


----------



## T-Man

Nicely done. Thanks for sharing, :appl:


----------



## Big Ed

I am wondering what the thing is that looks like a lobster trap sitting next to the mausoleum?


----------



## Franco

Thanks guys.

I like the raven and black cat idea!

Cage over the grave:

Urban legend says they were invented in the early 1800s to keep undead in, but these cages, called Mortsafes, were invented in the early 1800s to keep grave robbers out.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Even an educational experience! You both should be very proud of your efforts and research. Mortsafes, never had heard of them before


----------



## MikeB

Very, very nice!!!


----------



## Gramps

In Victorian England some people were buried in caskets that had a bell attached with a rope into the casket because of the fear of being buried while still alive. If the "deceased" woke up they could pull the rope and ring the bell.


----------



## Bill Webb

Really like this. Nice job.


----------



## wannod

Franco said:


> My daughter and I created the 'Old Cemetery on The Hill' for our model train layout. It is run down, the mausoleum looks to have been vandalized, some erosion is exposing some secrets and lots of other hidden details. You will notice the open grave. "We need a place for you" said my daughter ...
> 
> View attachment 181657
> 
> 
> View attachment 181665
> 
> 
> View attachment 181673
> 
> 
> View attachment 181681
> 
> 
> View attachment 181689


awesome work, thanks for sharing it:appl:


----------



## Cycleops

Your daughter is right, it's where we all end up. Nice diorama.


----------



## RonthePirate

Mods, please kill this post. Accidental double post.


----------



## RonthePirate

Can't agree more. Nicely done.
Especially like the pic of the coffin sticking out the side.

Hee hee! I guess she's planning ahead for you! 
She does good work.



Big Ed said:


> Nice.:smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> How about a black raven sitting on the mausoleum? Or a buzzard?
> Cats love to hang out in cemeteries, maybe a black cat?
> 
> Cut an arm off a figure and stick it in one of the fresher graves like it is coming out of the ground.
> 
> A spot for you!
> Ha Ha Ha, I would sleep with one eye open.


Wow. Who ever thought Big Ed would turn into Big Ed gar Allan Poe!
Those are good ideas! Of course, you could always have The Count standing around.
Or, maybe a few zombies starting to pop out.


----------



## Geno the Viking

Really well done. I'm searching for the right kit for my new layout right now. Thanks


----------

